# Digit DVD - software app video or game demands 2015



## Raaabo (Nov 28, 2014)

Post all demands for the stuff you want included in the DVDs that come with Digit here.

This is the 2015 thread because December issue has already been closed. Demands will appear in Jan 2015 issue or later.


----------



## ajit1 (Apr 12, 2015)

I nee Adobe master collection suite and Mathematica 10


----------



## kkn13 (May 7, 2015)

How about Elementary OS Freya,its a very well designed and smooth Linux Distro.
Its the fastest OS ive used so far.


----------



## The Volstagg (May 13, 2015)

I am new subscriber to digit magazine. Previously I used to read second hand one.  In such a magazine I saw Ubuntu OS in the dvd.  Please include latest Ubuntu iso in the dvd of upcoming digit magazine. Please.  Also I would like to see Android app development kit in the dvd.  

 Sent from my Spice Mi-498 using Digit, powered by appyet.com


----------



## ajit1 (Jun 11, 2015)

I need some Astrological softwares  plz include in next DVD issue .It is must .


----------



## somi96 (Jun 15, 2015)

Can we get a new Digit Software Archive again? I remember long ago when I used to use it a lot. You can also provide download links with the ones which are freely available in the Archive. No need for going a long way back just start from 2013 or something. It was quite useful by the way. Thank you.


----------



## Blue Dragon (Jun 27, 2015)

I sent my list to dvd@thinkdigit.com but didn't get any reply, so here I am copy-pasting the content:-

**********************************************************************************************

Here is my list:-
(Would love if you can use some compression programs if it goes over the top  )

1) Whole latest Java SDK and JDK from oracle. ~ 1GB (Setup only)
2) Eclipse Java development pack. (Or NetBeans) ~500MB
3) Similarily Codeblocks+C++ libraries ~200-300MB (For codeblocks and command line tool)
4) Latest Python library along with compiler.
5) F2P steam games bundle including:-
-Boring Man (Recommended)
-Red Cruicible Firestorm (Recommended)
-Clicker Heroes
-Unutrned
-Spiral Knights (Recommended)
-Robocraft
-March of War (Recommended)
-Neverwinter 
-Quake Live (Recommended)
-Dragons and Titans
-Football Superstars (Recommended)
---Any collection of those above will do 
6) Also I was thinking that you may include some famous gaming clients like Steam and origin etc. (Not everyone is year old reader of digit 
7) Raspberry Pi 2 Guide
8) Basic programs everyone needs after formatting their computer in a ZIP archive including:-
-VLC Media Player
-WinRAR, FreeARC or 7zip
-Google Chrome, Firefox, Opera etc
-Some custom themes and skins
-Latest Driver update Bundle
-Some free Anti-Virus or something

I am a new digit reader so I don't know what all have been covered already. I only subscribed it this month, I've been *reading* its content for a while though. (But haven't seen any DVDs)

9) A very simple free 3D game maker 3D RAD at 3D RAD - Free 3D Game Maker | Learn How To Make a 3D Game FAST! (for noobs)
10) Unity3D Game Maker
11) Unreal Game making engine and UDK

I hope this will busy you for 2 months worth DVDs!!

~Thank You!
Please do keep informing of the status of my request 


**********************************************************************************************


----------



## gajrajgchouhan (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi,totally new to this forums.

And can you include E3 2015 to DVD's ?


----------



## Cyberghost (Aug 28, 2015)

Hii can you guys give a detailed review of the new logitech racing wheels G29,G920 and its drive shifter. Please review the racing wheels also on PC with games like Euro Truck Simulator 2, Project Cars etc.


----------



## harpinder13 (Sep 9, 2015)

Please provide free editor's and detailed tutorials to create impress.js based HTML/javascript Impressive presentations.


----------



## ajit1 (May 1, 2016)

hi plz publish  a FAST TRACK on Astrology in the  june month


----------

